Ask HN: How have you automated parts of your personal life? - rohindaswani
======
kleer001
It's gunna sound lame, but I've got a half dozen aliases to launch frequently
edited files (writing a book), make database entries, and even a custom reboot
to launch a selected application immediately upon reboot. I've got some IFTT
alerts and Google alerts doing their thing if that counts.

